# Help re: Value of 1988 BMW M5



## curtispsf (Dec 17, 2009)

I've owned a 1986 BMW 325e since it was new, only 90k and well maintained. Recently, my "bright and shiny..I want that" phase has kicked in big time and I'm interested in getting my hands on a 1988 M5. I passed on one up for sale in AZ for 17,500 which seemed like a lot. Brand new tires , 150k miles beautiful shape with a fair amt of recent work.

I know they're scarce and like any BMW, it's all about the maintenance...and cars like this tend to be driven hard. What's a decent price range so that I can be realistic.? Having trouble going through Kelly Blue Book because of age and I don't see any sold listings on ebay (if I'm searching right)

Thanks!


----------



## funfunfer (Jan 25, 2007)

I think there are a couple of pricing threads over on myE28.com
That's a great source for info on E28 models (including the M5)
17500 should be a nearly perfect car. 
IF you do your own routine maintenance, I'd look for something less spendy.
Avoid the rust-bucket $4500 models from the northeast (ask me how I know)


----------



## curtispsf (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm looking at a private party vehicle from AZ that I can probably snag for $15K, new wheels about 140K miles. Glad to know I'm in the ballpark

Thanks much!


----------



## grijo (Aug 17, 2009)

I sold mine to a member of the mye28 forum about two years ago. Mine had 169K miles at the time of sale. Send a PM and your contact information if you would like to ask me any questions about the car.

Pics when the car was getting pick up:
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/112269165498166080191/albums/5487432229633760097

Here are some pics that show the condition of my M5:
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/112269165498166080191/albums/5467580048816773121


----------

